
Free Dmitry Bogatov - dsr12
https://freebogatov.org/en/
======
meshr
The people who jailed him are from different humankind. They probably used his
code contribution to Debian open source on their devices to catch him and in
their everyday life. They laugh now at open-source community, because all that
Debian can do is blocking Bogatov’s compromised keys. I guess there must be at
least partially closed-source community (instead of total open-source one) in
the ideal world then this community will have a power to help his member using
sanctions in their soft. Remember also Ian Murdock case. I guess creators
deserve more respect in this world. So the more powerful tools creators
develop the more they need to move away from open-source.

------
wand3r
Last time this came up there was a rush to criticize the stupidity of running
a relay in Russia.

Well, we need those relays. We need them distributed. He knew the risks and he
did it anyway. I commend his courage. I use tor. I don't run a relay. I can't
afford to donate, but I will look into setting up a relay.

Thank you Dmitry.

~~~
doug1001
absolutely right--we need those relay nodes. The risk of running a tor relay
node in the UK is substantial; obviously many times more so in Russia.

i will donate, thanks for the post, and Thank You, Dmitry!

